# Hello from East Texas - Pineywoods



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees this year.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

etbees said:


> Hi,
> 
> In order to qualify for Agriculture Exemption to reduce my property taxes I decided to become a bee farmer. I have 40 acres in Panola County Texas and the taxes are $2,200 per year with no bees but only about $20 per year if I get bees on the land.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure they don't have to be your hives. Ask around, shouldn't be a problem finding a beekeeper in your area that would love to place 40 hives on your ground.


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

welcome to the forum.

Do you maybe live in a citrus area?


----------

